# Technique, Theory, Playing Tips and Tricks > Theory, Technique, Tips and Tricks >  Reasons to avoid jamming

## JeffD

As an aid to newbies, I thought it would be fun for us to list as many reasons as we could for not going to a jam. I'll start with a few:

I'm not good enough.

I don't have a good enough mandolin.

I won't know anyone there.

Its too cold.

Its too hot.

I am too tired.

Justified is on television.

I need to practice.

I need to balance the check book.

I need to clean the dust under the bed.

I have to respond to a discussion on Mandolin Café first.


Now - why are you not jamming?

----------

Amanda Gregg, 

Clement Barrera-Ng, 

TheGrayFox

----------


## JeffD

I don't know any of the tunes.

I don't play any of that music.

I don't want to play with other people.

I don't even like people.

I would have to get out of my comfy chair.

----------

bethm78, 

Billkwando, 

Clement Barrera-Ng, 

TheGrayFox

----------


## JeffD

There is a political show on TV

Someone is wrong on the internet.

----------

TheGrayFox

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

I'm afraid my MAS may flare up if I pick on another player's top shelf mandolin

----------


## Mark Wilson

For the longest time it was:

They play way too fast for me

I don't know any of the tunes they play

I'm halfway there at least

----------


## HonketyHank

They make funny faces and evil remarks when I pull out my mandobanjo.

----------

derbex

----------


## Bill McCall

The traffic is too bad.
Its too nice a day.
Its too cold at that place.
Its too hot at that place.
Its too loud there.
Its outside and there's bugs.
There's too many banjos (okay, that's perfectly valid)
They'll laugh.
I'll cry.
I'll kiss that time goodbye.

----------

Billkwando

----------


## Mark Gunter

Ain't nobody got time for that

----------


## Kevin Stueve

March Madness

Mandolin has developed a hairline crack on the back

----------


## Drew Egerton

I don't like to talk to strangers

The banjo is too loud

The old guy with the harmonica doesn't listen to others and plays too loud the entire time EXCEPT when called on for a break


Wait, those are still me.... :Laughing:

----------


## Fretbear

Its outside and there's jugs.

----------

Billkwando

----------


## fifths

It's in a bar and I quit drinking.

----------

Jess L.

----------


## Jess L.

_edit: nevermind, I was being too serious with my looooong list of complaints about jams, this is supposed to be a fun thread. I guess. Lol._

----------


## derbex

There's an accordion
There's a melodeon
There are more boxes there than at a DHL warehouse!

And a Hurdy Gurdy.

----------


## dhergert

I only want to do bluegrass songs

I only want to do swing songs

I only want to do Gospel songs

I only want to do folk songs

I only want to do jazz songs

I only want to do union/political songs

I only want to do Banks of the Ohio with all the verses, over and over...

----------


## sw**ts

What song would I play that I could remember the lead to?    :Crying: 

Jan

----------


## Peter Kurtze

> It's in a bar and I quit drinking.


Actually, that's a legit reason.

----------

guidoStow, 

HonketyHank, 

Jess L., 

mee

----------


## JeffD

duplicate

----------


## JeffD

They don't listen to me.

They don't listen.

Its not traditional enough.

Its too traditional.

Its too smoky.

You can't smoke there.

They serve drinks there.

You can't drink there.

----------


## JeffD

My friend went once and didn't enjoy it.

There is golf on TV.

There is a golf course on the way there.

There is a new river access on the way there.

Trout season opens.

The paraleptophlebia adoptive are hatching this evening.

----------


## JeffD

My spouse sleeps better at home.

----------


## JeffD

Its the same night as my son's trombone lessons.

----------


## Randi Gormley

that dude who hogs the limelight is there and he drives me nuts

I don't know what to wear

I have a paper cut

I went last week and was ignored

I went last week and was asked to solo

I need to change my strings

I lost my tuner

I don't know where I'd park

----------

Fretless

----------


## Kevin Stueve

> Its the same night as my son's trombone lessons.


Now there is a valid reason.  After all the world can always use another trombone player

----------


## Darren Bailey

I don't own a mandolin.
I'm in hiding from the police.
The prison guards keep my cell locked.
Last time I went they told me never to come back.
I'm frightened of the harp player.
I'm only four years old.

----------

Billkwando, 

The Past and The Curious

----------


## jaycat

The voices told me to stay home and sharpen my knives.

----------

farmerjones, 

Jeff Budz, 

SlowFingers

----------


## Bill McCall

I have to meet my parole officer.
My exwife will be there.

----------


## T.D.Nydn

Because everyone can solo there brains out,but I'm the only one that knows what a "chord" is....

----------


## jasona

> Because everyone can solo there brains out,but I'm the only one that knows what a "chord" is....


So its an old time/ITM jam and you play guitar?

----------


## zedmando

Nobody to jam with

----------


## GeoMandoAlex

Tonight may be the night that Publishers Clearing House knocks on my door.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Mark Miller

I'll screw up and it will ruin the jam for everyone and they will hate me but will be too polite to ask me not to come back.

If I just keep on practicing by myself I'll get good enough to go.

I can't follow the chord changes.  I can't tell what they are playing.

I will discover that while I thought I was starting to get pretty good, I continue to suck and will never get better and there's no point in ever picking up my mandolin again so screw it I'm digging out my Deering Goodtime banjo and starting to learn how to play clawhammer, which I can do forever all by myself.

----------


## Swimbob

The last time I went it was over before I got in tune.

I'll get moved from the intermediate circle to the beginners circle and they'll tell to just go pledge Delta...

----------


## Tobin

One that I use on a somewhat regular basis:

I was all hyped and ready to jam when I left work an hour ago, but after fighting traffic for an hour, I think I'd rather just go home and have a beer.

----------


## farmerjones

I have to stay home and work on my satire & sarcasm.

----------


## Jen88

Someone there doesn't like dogs and has a scream and shout about my assistance dog being there *true story*.

Other reasons:
They serve food there; they don't serve food there; that really patronising person will be there; I'm sleepy...

----------


## JeffD

> Someone there doesn't like dogs and has a scream and shout about my assistance dog being there..


So that is both sides really: They don't allow pets. They allow pets.

----------


## JeffD

Its held in a smoke filled bar.

Its held in a church basement.

Its held in this lady's house.

Its held in a barn.

- - - Updated - - -

Its not a welcoming environment.

They let just about anyone in there.

----------


## farmerjones

> So that is both sides really: They don't allow pets. They allow pets.


That pretty much covers it. We are NOT going to this jam.  :Smile: 

I'm not going because they make me tune my instruments. 

Everybody plays in B. Like all the time. 

It's all fancy stuff like Jawarski's fifth component of his 17th opus.

What's a Cadenza? Isn't that a piece of a desk?

----------


## JeffD

Its raining out.

Its too nice an evening to sit indoors to play music.

Its cold out. 

Its hot out.

----------


## Mike Scott

Pretty much it's this

I suck
I'm too shy

----------

belorsch

----------


## Steve Ostrander

I have to give my cat a bath.

I have to re-primer the jeep.

There's a Gilligan's Island marathon this weekend.

I'm on work-release, not jam-release.

It's past my bedtime--the jam goes until 8:00.

The bagpiper plays too loud.

----------


## foldedpath

Too many pipers will show up.

They don't have my favorite stout on hand (Old Rasputin), and I'm sick of Guinness.

It's on a day that doesn't fit my string changing schedule, so my strings will be either too dull or too bright.

----------


## JeffD

I won't know anyone at that jam.

Its all the same people all the time.

- - - Updated - - -

That jam is too far to drive.

----------


## Bertram Henze

The way from the parking lot leads through murky back streets, weird people crossing my way, blood oozing from the garbage cans...

----------


## John Flynn

Another mandolin player might show up and I won't be the best one there.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Denny Gies

Jeff, Justified is no more.  I forgot to go to the jam.  There are two things about getting old that are a problem, the first is you can't remember anything and the second one is............................

----------


## JeffD

:Disbelief:  Justified is no more?!?  :Disbelief:   Well I missed it. I was jamming and...

----------


## blawson

> Mandolin has developed a hairline crack on the back


Mandolin _player_ has developed a hairline crack on the back(side)...

----------

Kevin Stueve

----------


## DavidKOS

I'd rather be in the recording studio.

----------


## Mike Scott

> The way from the parking lot leads through murky back streets, weird people crossing my way, blood oozing from the garbage cans...


Now that may actually be a valid reason.  Just sayin.......

----------


## Steve Ostrander

My Klezmer band is playing at Glastonbury.

The Studebaker is low on gas.

My spandex stage outfit is at the dry cleaners.

----------


## sblock

The sky is falling
Those folks are only disguised as musicians
The aliens have landed
The zombie apocalypse has begun

----------


## JeffD

I have nothing to wear.

----------


## farmerjones

> I'd rather be in the recording studio.


Yeah, my producer is on my case, wanting me to finish the album.  :Laughing:

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## TheGrayFox

"someone is wrong on the internet" - so funny, so true, so good

----------


## DavidKOS

> Yeah, my producer is on my case, wanting me to finish the album.


I'm my own producer!

http://www.davidmbrownmusic.com/cd.html

https://www.cdbaby.com/cd/davidmbrown4

https://www.cdbaby.com/cd/dbkreweofsound

https://www.cdbaby.com/cd/dbkrewofsound2

https://www.cdbaby.com/cd/davidmbrown1

https://www.cdbaby.com/cd/davidbrownandthekreweofs

https://www.cdbaby.com/cd/davidmbrown9

https://www.cdbaby.com/cd/davidbrownandthekreweofs2



Actually I like jazz and Klezmer jam sessions.

----------


## Jess L.

The nearby train whistle plays *C,* *D#*, *G#* all at the same time,  :Disbelief:  it clashes with the G tunes we're trying to play. 

 :Wink: 

An aside, there's a fascinating train-horn sound webpage which tells exactly which *musical notes* (with clickable audio samples)  :Mandosmiley:  that various types of train whistles are/were tuned to... so there's actually a valid musical reason why some whistles are dissonant (e.g., modern diesel locomotives) whereas other whistles had a more pleasing sound (think steam locomotives). I suppose for purposes of warnings and getting people's attention at crossings, the modern dissonant sound is more effective. But for just pure listening enjoyment, some of the steam-train whistles were great.

----------


## MsRutaRutabaga

I'll be the only woman there.

I'll be the only old woman there.

I'll be the only old, amateur woman there.

Nobody wants to hear an old woman sing.

I am so weary of making nice with these old, redneck men who are never going to accept me as an equal, no matter how many years go by; it's like beating my head against a wall, who needs it?

I know that there are no politics in music (in theory), but I read the hateful things they said on FB during the election, and it has soured me on standing in the same circle with them anymore.

----------

guidoStow

----------


## John Flynn

> I'll be the only woman there.
> 
> I'll be the only old woman there.
> 
> I'll be the only old, amateur woman there.
> 
> Nobody wants to hear an old woman sing.
> 
> I am so weary of making nice with these old, redneck men who are never going to accept me as an equal, no matter how many years go by; it's like beating my head against a wall, who needs it?
> ...


Unless you are being facetious, you seem bitter. If you are being facetious, it is not coming across that way. Rather, it appears you have some chips on your shoulder. I have been to a LOT of jams, all over the country. I'm in currently in Central VA, not that far from you. There are women, including older women, at most of the jams I go to. Some of them are revered as great players. I've never seen discrimination based on anything but skill, and even that is rare. At a jam, people will accept you as an equal if you can play well, period. Beginners are welcome, as long as they don't try to overplay their skill. 

I've rarely heard politics brought up at a jam and usually that kind of discussion is discouraged. How is what someone has posted on Facebook relevant to a jam? Jams are an example of how people of all viewpoints can come together apolitically through music. Jams have been going on for centuries before Facebook even existed. Don't get me wrong, I have seen bad behaviors at jams, but nothing like you're talking about. 

I would respectfully suggest you reexamine what you think jams are all about and what you expect from them.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> ...standing in the same circle with them anymore.


I have never understood a jam or session to imply that the musicians are close friends or even of the same mind. As long as the music works out and nobody harbours hidden personal expectations, very different people have a chance to have a good time across those gaps.

Music is bigger than players, creating a harmonious and pleasant distance between them. Music is that mountain range where you move your trailer to get away from people and their views. It's the way to be together and apart at the same time.

----------


## JeffD

> Jams have been going on for centuries before Facebook even existed..


OMG! :Disbelief:  That long ago!  

Good phrase. I am going to use that. 

Here, then are some more reasons not to go to the jam:

Its all men, I wouldn't be comfortable.

Its all women, I wouldn't be comfortable.

They are all adults, I would not be comfortable.

They let kids in, I would not be comfortable.

----------


## JeffD

They take themselves so seriously. Hey, I just want to _play_ music.

 They aren't really traditional you know, they don't really know how to play the music correctly.


 That one girl will be there, you know, the guitar player who does all those jazz chords and screws everything up.


 That one girl will be there, you know, the chord banger who complains when it its not in G or D.


 That one guy will be there who can't keep a tempo.


 That one guy will be there who plays everything too fast.

----------


## JeffD

Those kids from the university are always there, those young guns playing all those Sligo tunes at breakneck speed.

There's no young people there, just these three old guys. I think they are related, brothers or something.

----------


## JeffD

They don't stop and introduce themselves. I never learn their names.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> That one guy will be there who can't keep a tempo.
> 
> 
>  That one guy will be there who plays everything too fast.


Hey, you know that man, too?  :Disbelief:

----------


## JeffD

They play the same tunes over and over, from this book. They don't want to try a new tune.


They play so much stuff by the time I have learned a tune they have moved on. I can never catch up.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> They don't stop and introduce themselves. I never learn their names.


They give me their names that will haunt my nightmares.

They will ask my name.

----------


## JeffD

They don't allow drinking.

There is drinking.

I can't bring my kid.

They bring their kids some of them.

----------


## Steve Ostrander

They don't do it they way Bill done it.

----------


## JeffD

The jam is dominated by this one guy who runs things. Very controlling.


There is no leader, its just chaos.


They don't give newbies a chance.


They spend too much time playing slow for the newbies. I want to tear it up sometimes.

----------


## JeffD

The all play in unison over and over. How much Angeline the Baker can you take?


They all take breaks and improvise. What'll I do when its my turn?

----------


## JeffD

They play so danged fast. If you can recognize the tune its not quite up to speed.

----------


## Jess L.

> ... I've rarely heard politics brought up at a jam ...


I have, although from a somewhat different angle, & not related to gender, and also it was quite a few years ago. It was more of a group philosophical-debate thing rather than anyone being looked down on. 

I seldom participated in the discussions (mostly over my head) but I did listen in sometimes because I found it fascinating, in small doses anyway. 

They would get to talking about the darndest things, ranging from labor politics in foreign countries, to animal rights, to the ideal curvature & thickness of the top plates on violins.  :Disbelief:  

Sometimes the talking would last far longer than the tune-playing. 

That particular jam was, in effect, more of a private social club with a side dose of music. 

Most of the attendees were either like-minded, or, like me had never heard of that kind of stuff before so it was interesting just because it was something new to ponder. 

They were all polite though, I never saw it degenerate into incivility or insults or anything. So that's different than what the poster up above a ways had expressed about feeling left out. 

But, definitely they were mixing politics & music. At the time, I didn't have a problem with that. Now though,  I'd definitely get bored (already heard all the politics I need for an entire lifetime) & I'd want to just play some tunes.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> They play so much stuff by the time I have learned a tune they have moved on. I can never catch up.


They post so much stuff by the time I have answered one they have moved on. I can never catch up.  :Laughing:

----------


## Bertram Henze

> They play so danged fast. If you can recognize the tune its not quite up to speed.


They play so slow you can't recognize the tune (let alone dance to it) without a training in Tai Chi.

----------


## Randi Gormley

It's light out, I need to plant my garden.

it's dark, I don't like driving in the dark.

There may be a djembe there.

They limit free drinks to just a few people

They have unlimited drinks and too many people get tipsy.

(Hey, Bertram and jeffD -- you guys seem to have found the same people I have at sessions!)

----------


## Jess L.

The vending machine broke & there are no snacks.

vs

There's always 5 big boxes of donuts & maple bars, and I'm trying to maintain my weight.

----------


## Jess L.

The piano is slightly below A440, but the concertina is slightly above A440, so all of our digital tuners are useless.

 :Wink:

----------


## Jess L.

My tuner needs a new battery but the local stores are all out of the required CR2032 battery, so I'd have to borrow a CR2032 from a diabetic glucose meter  :Disbelief:  (how convenient that they're the same!) which would make my SO unhappy to say the least. 

 :Wink:  

_(In reality, it's the other way around, a couple times I've taken a battery out of one of my digital tuners so that he can use it in his glucose meter until we get to town to replenish our supply of batteries. We try to keep them on hand but sometimes run out anyway, neither one of us have very good memory unless we remember to write stuff down & then often as not we go into town & forget to take the shopping list with us. Lol.)_

----------


## JeffD

The dishes don't wash themselves you know. 


I don't need another "thing to do" every week.


They don't do singing songs. Just all these arcane fiddle tunes.


Its all singing. Its all Simon and Garfunkel and Beatles songs.


There are so many guitars, they make everyone play in E.

There are so many banjos they stay in one key all the time. This week its G, next week its tunes in A.


They keep changing keys. Its all I can do to play G tunes.

----------

Mark Miller

----------


## DataNick

I just read thru the whole thread and there's not one mention of my real reason on why I'm not going tonite: I'm in such a financial hole, I only use my gas to go to work...temporarily true in my case.

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## Mark Wilson

My white coat and hat is at the cleaners

I'm afraid I'll lose my bluechip out in public

I'm worried DataNick will want a ride home (just kidding man - I'd take you)

----------


## Tobin

Tonight is jam night.  I'm skipping it again, and trying to be honest with myself about why.  All I can come up with  (going back to our conversation about introverts) is that I just don't have the energy for being around people this evening in a social setting.

----------

guidoStow, 

Mark Miller, 

Peter Kurtze

----------


## Jess L.

Clothing is optional. 

Clothing is mandatory. 

 :Wink:

----------


## Dan Adams

Tired of all the guitar players trying to 'Out Tony Rice lick' each other.

If you can't hear your own instrument, then everybody is playing too loud.

----------


## Mark Miller

I have the flu. Ugh. Definitely missing my jam tomorrow.

----------


## Tobin

> I have the flu. Ugh. Definitely missing my jam tomorrow.


Ugh is right.  I had it last week.  Hadn't had it in almost 20 years.  Forgot how much fun it was.

----------


## PhilGox

I remember how angry was my girlfriend when I went to a jam for her birthday.
I'm not sure it is not her birthday tonight.

----------

soliver

----------


## fatt-dad

Way too much hunching.
I won't be able to hear myself!
I can't play the tune like the mountain fiddler that taught it to the leader, back in '59.
I love my sofa!

f-d

----------


## bratsche

I'm just not interested in jamming.  
(True... my plucking is a solitary pastime.  I play enough with other people when I'm actually working...)

bratsche

----------

jasona

----------


## Joel Glassman

Re: Reasons to avoid jamming
Because I'm too much of a perfectionist, and sounding bad makes me suicidal. :Whistling:

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Mike Snyder

Lately; Can't, band practice.
           Can't, band gig.
I love to jam and I miss it.

----------


## billkilpatrick

Nearest jam is on the other side of the Atlantic Ocean.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Nearest jam is on the other side of the Atlantic Ocean.


Didn't they build a runway just for you?  :Grin:

----------


## JeffD

> Because I'm too much of a perfectionist, and sounding bad makes me suicidal.


They play so poorly. They make Sandy River Bell sound like a march and even then they can't stay together, one side of the room is ahead of the other side. Its nuts.


They are all so good. Perfectionists. Its hosted by these folks who are in the same band, and really its kind of their rehearsal or something. I sound terrible in comparison. If you haven't played for 20 years don't even bother.

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Didn't they build a runway just for you?


Ha! - They might but for entirely different reasons ...

----------


## soliver

All the guitar players just want to play classic rock.

I don't own a BlueChip yet.

I have to stay home to shave my cat.

If I hear "is that a ukulele?" one more time, I might murder someone.

If I have to play "Man of Constant Sorrow" one more time, I might murder someone.

There might be someone playing a ukulele.

My wife won't let me.

I have to teach my oldest kid how to shave the cat.

My donkey has fleas.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> There might be someone playing a ukulele.


There might be someone playing a cajon

----------


## foldedpath

There might be someone bringing a viola to the Irish session, and wanting to play tunes in C.

(true story, happened last week)

----------


## CES

Wagon Wheel. 'Nuff said. 

(I'll admit I actually like the Old Crow version).

----------


## JeffD

> Wagon Wheel. 'Nuff said.


Which reminds me:

They only play these extremely obscure old timey tunes, in arcane versions with secret additional "C" parts only played by one or two long dead fiddlers from the lost provinces of North Carolina. 


They only play the common dorky tunes you hear everywhere. They never want to try anything new.


They only play tunes from the Portland Tune books. And it has to be as written.


They tell you which tune books and websites to find what they play, but they play almost nothing as written. Why bother, if they are only going to make it up anyway?

----------

Jess L.

----------


## JeffD

I need more practice.

----------


## Bill McCall

I'm only practicing those classical tunes.

----------


## Jes Woodland

I'm too busy looking for reasons not to practice.

----------


## Joel Glassman

I only jam with people who are better than me,
and its very hard to find those folks...  :Whistling:

----------


## Tobin

Well, I guess I'm out of excuses, so I'll be going to the jam this evening.  Now I just need to start working on my excuses for why my playing is so terrible.  I have quite a repertoire of them!

----------

Peter Kurtze

----------


## fatt-dad

+1 on the gas-bag fiddlers!  It can be really bad in old-time.  Every tune a teaching moment!

f-d

----------


## Tobin

> Well, I guess I'm out of excuses, so I'll be going to the jam this evening.  Now I just need to start working on my excuses for why my playing is so terrible.  I have quite a repertoire of them!


Just my luck.  I showed up to the jam and found the parking lot empty.  I guess it was canceled.  Sometimes I wonder why I even bother trying to get out and do anything.

----------

Jess L.

----------


## JeffD

Its snowing, nobody will go.

Its raining, nobody will go.

Its a nice evening, nobody will go.

Its a school night, nobody will go.

Its St. Swithin's day, nobody will go.

----------


## Bertram Henze

Suppose they gave a jam and nobody came?

----------


## JeffD

> Suppose they gave a jam and nobody came?


More to the point, (my point anyway) is that if anyone did go, it would not be for lack of reasons to avoid it, it would be because the person _overcame_ all the reasons. There is and always will be reasons to avoid it. Letting those reasons be enough to stop us is the problem.

----------


## Mark Miller

Don't remember if we've covered this one, but for me today it's real:  it's been a few weeks since I've gone, and I'll probably stink it up. Jeff's exhortations are getting me out the door, for which I'm grateful.

----------


## JeffD

My ultimate plan is to number all of the reasons we compile. Then we can stay home and complain by the numbers. "I don't jam because #5. I'm not going tonight because #43."

----------


## Fretless

I'm not good enough.
I'm too good.
I don't know enough of their repertoire.
They don't know my repertoire.
They don't play enough obscure tunes.
They play too many obscure tunes.
The acoustics suck.
It's too far to drive.
I'm too nervous.
They'll laugh at my mistakes.
They'll laugh at me.

Okay, ten years later all of the above has become something I laugh about. I now am involved in several different sessions and have made many musical friends. I don't care anymore if I flub a note or a passage - who really cares anyway, it all about playing together. In the end it's all about having fun and playing whatever music that brought you to playing with friends.

Isn't that what it's about?

----------


## mandroid

Hard ringing room full of Sight reading fiddlers..  And hard to hear myself.


American ITM sessions are fussier about 'Accuracy'...  

(they are , really , in comparison to the rural Irish Pub )

----------

Jess L.

----------


## KOakley

My mandolin can kill one banjo but there is always more than one.

----------


## allenhopkins

Bodhran

Bodhrans (plural)

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Bodhran
> 
> Bodhrans (plural)


Bodhrans are the new bongos ...

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## Mark Wilson

My '24 Gibson Loar is in the shop

----------

doublestoptremolo

----------


## Jess L.

> ... Bodhrans (plural)





> Bodhrans are the new bongos ...


 :Laughing:  Lol. Seems there's actually even such a thing as a *bodhran drum circle*  :Disbelief:  with, y'know, bunches and bunches of bodhrans all playing at the same time. I haven't personally heard such playing, although I did see one video.

Erm, so to keep this on topic, how's this for a *reason to avoid jamming* with mandolin: 

"I have to go play at the bodhran drum circle tonight."  :Wink:   :Cool:

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## MollyMarieMandolin

No one appreciates my kazoo solos.

They're pagans jamming "skyclad" and sounds cool I guess but I'm not sure I want to see some of them nude.

I prefer jelly.

I'm too busy coming up with weird reasons not to jam and decided to go to the stand-up comedy open mic instead.

----------


## Lane Pryce

I'm a snowflake and I'm afraid to leave my safe space. Lp

----------

MollyMarieMandolin

----------


## Relio

> Wagon Wheel. 'Nuff said. 
> 
> (I'll admit I actually like the Old Crow version).


This is what I was going to say - excluding the comment about liking the Old Crow version :-)

----------


## Tobin

If I go to the jam, I'll be the worst player in the room.  If I stay home and play alone, I'll be the best player in the room.

----------

Mark Miller

----------


## JeffD

I'll just have so much fun it will take a day or two to get my head back in the game at work.

----------


## CES

> This is what I was going to say - excluding the comment about liking the Old Crow version :-)


It's all about the way they say bouquet of dogwood flowers...and, I live in NC, though I wouldn't be headed to Raleigh to see my baby...but, it always gets the crowd up!

----------


## CelticDude

> The way from the parking lot leads through murky back streets, weird people crossing my way, blood oozing from the garbage cans...


So you've been to the Hartford, CT session?

----------


## allenhopkins

Just got back from the New England Folk Festival (NEFFA), and spent at least five or six hours each day jamming.  Gotta love it.

Now my reason not to go to jams _here_ is that they're not as good as the ones at NEFFA.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> So you've been to the Hartford, CT session?


Thanks for the warning  :Cool:

----------


## CelticDude

> The paraleptophlebia adoptive are hatching this evening.


I have to stay home and look up Paraleptophlebia (sounds fishy, I know...)

----------


## JeffD

I have just as much fun playing alone at home. (No I don't pull down the shades.)  

I refuse to jam for free on a Tuesday at venues I have played for money on a Saturday.

They don't serve beer there.

They serve beer there.

The jammers don't listen.

The jammers will hear me play.

They have singing.

They don't have singing.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> No I don't pull down the shades.


...because I don't need to in my soundproof basement bunker.  :Cool:

----------


## Russ Donahue

Too many banjos...

----------


## dhergert

Need more cowbell.

----------

Kevin Stueve

----------


## Warren H

While opening some shows for the Bluegrass Boys, I was walking to the corner store for doughnuts with Tater Tate and Billy Joe Foster, a couple of great fiddlers I was really hoping to jam with. Tater said "The promoter wants us all to jam after the show. I don't get much out of jamming."

There goes that idea.

----------


## stringalong

Very funny lists! Jammin' is the greatest!   But here's a "real" reason if I stay away from a jam -- sorry folks.... "There's a hammered dulcimer player there, who comes regularly."  Gosh, those things are LOUD.  I'll find another jam!  (If anyone has a solution to my phobia, I'm listening.....)

----------


## Harleyzep

Best thread ever!!! Hope no one minds if I steal I few of these.

----------


## JeffD

> Very funny lists! Jammin' is the greatest!   But here's a "real" reason if I stay away from a jam -- sorry folks.... "There's a hammered dulcimer player there, who comes regularly."  Gosh, those things are LOUD.  I'll find another jam!  (If anyone has a solution to my phobia, I'm listening.....)


I know a few hammered dulcimer folks, one of whom more or less regularly plays with us at jams. Like any other instrument, they can be played softly, loudly, expressively, musically, obnoxiously, depending on the player.

----------


## JeffD

I don't jam - too many beginners there.

I don't jam - they are way too experienced.


I don't jam, I have to stay home and take care of the dog, (cat, parakeet, monkey).

I got a pet dog, (cat, parakeet, monkey) because I was spending too much time at home and wanted some companionship.


I don't jam because I don't have a fancy brand instrument to show off.

I don't jam because I have a really expensive mandolin and so I would be expected to be real good.

----------


## JeffD

> But here's a "real" reason if I stay away from a jam --


To the person not jamming, any of these now six pages of reasons could be a "real" reason. Or the reason someone not jamming tells himself, backfilling reason to justify inhibition.

 :Wink:  :Whistling:

----------


## OlDanTucker

No one goes there any more, it's too crowded.

----------


## JeffD

I can't, I have work to do.

I can't, I just got off work.

I can't. I am way to busy.

I can't, this is the first free time I have had in weeks.

I can't, the kids are away and I can finally get something done around here.

I  can't, the kids are here.

----------

